# Any experience with Catawba



## JohnA (May 6, 2008)

I have an itch to make some wine from the Catawba grapes I have growing out back. It is an arbor growing vineyard, mind you. And the quantity is light. In Homer Hardwick's book on home wine making (circa 1954), he calls the Catawba a superior grape. Fast forward to 2008, Catawba isn't much cared for. I know it can be used for bubbly, but I'd like a summer time white. Dry for sure, foxy is okay. I'm curious as to whether anyone round here has experience with this grape.


----------



## grapeman (May 7, 2008)

If you have Catawba growing in your backyard, count your blessings and make a wine you can enjoy. While it is not still hugely popular as in the past it still makes just as good of a wine. I have it growing and always enjoy the wine from it. It doesn't always ripen completely where I live, but it is still grown a lot here in NY. I say make it and enjoy it!


----------



## Wade E (May 7, 2008)

There is a lot of wineries in Ct. that use Catawba. Ive had most of them and they are good.


----------



## JohnA (May 7, 2008)

Thanks for the input guys. Appleman, I too have noticed the last couple of years the fruit not ripening completely. I was attributing it to either poor soil management, or because it was a young vine (three years, now in its fourth).

In the fall I shall make my first Catawba wine. Who knows what'll happen. Thank God for the MM All Juice's.


----------



## rodman (May 8, 2008)

Stillhave Catawba in Ohio. Most Catawba's,I think,are madeblush and semi-sweet.


----------

